# Diesel Kleen



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Considering the lack of stations that sell premium grade diesel does anyone use diesel kleen with cetane boost? If so how often and do you notice a difference in performance (mpg's etc)?

http://powerservice.com/dk/

Some of the claims which include reducing fuel consumption...

***Prevents injector sticking in High Pressure Common Rail (HPCR) systems
***Cleans dirty injectors 
***Boosts cetane up to 6 numbers - engines run smoother with less power lag and faster cold starts
***Decreases fuel consumption up to 8% - fuel savings exceed cost of additive
***Boosts power - reduces need for downshifting during high-load conditions
***Contains Slickdiesel® for maximum fuel lubrication - protects fuel injectors and pumps against accelerated wear from Low and Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel (ULSD) fuels
***Prevents thermal breakdown of diesel fuel - protects against sludge formation that plugs fuel-filters and injectors


----------



## ant369 (May 2, 2008)

I have been using it since a bought a lot of it. Originally I had not noticed any MPG changes but it could be keeping the engine cleaner. I will try the experiment on the next 2 fill ups, with and without, and report back on the MPG numbers. I probably will not buy more once my supply runs out if there is no noticeable difference.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

ant369 said:


> I have been using it since a bought a lot of it. Originally I had not noticed any MPG changes but it could be keeping the engine cleaner. I will try the experiment on the next 2 fill ups, with and without, and report back on the MPG numbers. I probably will not buy more once my supply runs out if there is no noticeable difference.


Thanks. I've heard nothing but good things about the product. I suspect the mpg benefit will be less noticable in a new car and the DK will serve more as a preventative measure, so I would not be surprised if you don't see an improvement there.

What I would be curious to hear is how what if any benefit there is from the added cetane. E.g. When you are not using it does your car idle more rough/loud, acceleration does not feel as smooth/powerful etc? I know this is not scientific and strictly based on perception but would be curious to either way.

I've been having a soot problem lately related to the metering valve and my engine just does not feel as smooth as it did after the dealer cleaned the metering valve. I am wondering if this product will help minimize the soot production as it claims. Think I am going to try.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I put some of this on my '10 Jetta TDi and it made a little difference. Engine revved a little smoother and mpg went up too, but the BMW warned me against additives on the X5d, so I guess I won't put it in.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> I put some of this on my '10 Jetta TDi and it made a little difference. Engine revved a little smoother and mpg went up too, *but the BMW warned me against additives on the X5d, so I guess I won't put it in*.


Don't all car manufacturers? Was a specific reason stated or is what you are reading typical owner's manual language regarding fuel additives?

Lexus states not to use fuel additives in the owner's manual, except of course when the dealership endourses when I am buying one of their products!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I prefer another Power Service product: Diesel Fuel Supplement (white bottle instead of a silver one for the DK). DFS has the additional benefit of being able to deal with small amounts of water in the fuel, and has the same lubricity additive as DK. It does however have a lesser claimed cetane increase.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

cssnms said:


> Don't all car manufacturers? Was a specific reason stated or is what you are reading typical owner's manual language regarding fuel additives?
> 
> Lexus states not to use fuel additives in the owner's manual, except of course when the dealership endourses when I am buying one of their products!


The VW dealer showed me some printout from VW of A that said that certain additives were ok (Stynadyne sp?). At one point, VW used to sell Stynadybe bottles thru the parts department with a VW part number on them. Dealer recommended it. I only used that and Diesel Kleen like twice for fuel gelling issues in the winter, but my fuel never gelled, so I stopped worrying.

I was thinking of using the same additives on th X5, but I was shocked to see the "NO ADDITIVES" written on the fuel filler cap.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> The VW dealer showed me some printout from VW of A that said that certain additives were ok (Stynadyne sp?). At one point, VW used to sell Stynadybe bottles thru the parts department with a VW part number on them. Dealer recommended it. I only used that and Diesel Kleen like twice for fuel gelling issues in the winter, but my fuel never gelled, so I stopped worrying.
> 
> I was thinking of using the same additives on th X5, but I was shocked to see the "NO ADDITIVES" written on the fuel filler cap.


Thanks for the info re Stynadybe. Appears to be another good additive option. What part stores sell it?

http://www.stanadyne.com/docs/puba/99549 Additive Bbrochure rev 1-11.pdf

Lexus tells me not to use fuel additives either but it does not stop me from using Techron Concentrate.  I can't imagine that our common rail diesel engines are any different then other current model common rail diesels.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

cssnms said:


> ...I can't imagine that our common rail diesel engines are any different then other current model common rail diesels.


Actually your BMW CR is different than some other CR's in a very good way :thumbup:


> The excellent technology guide shared in the other thread by Pasa-d has this statement:
> 
> Quote:
> The high pressure fuel system is mostly identical in design and
> ...


I would still recommend a lubricity additive and cetane boost for most areas in N America.


----------

